# fort worth, tx area!!! 9 rodents need homes!!!



## never-sleep (Mar 3, 2012)

12 animals in all. 9 rats.

I came across this craigslist ad while looking for a cage. Seems legit. Poor babies need some homes. Not only rats. Gerbils and mice too. I would get a couple but, I live too far away.

http://dallas.craigslist.org/ftw/for/3398879442.html


----------

